# Stack X Dumae Litter at a 1 year and 5 months old



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Since I have pretty current pics of everyone I thought I would do a litter thread! Ended up with more pet quality dogs then I was hoping for, but Bee was worth it.  I should have put more thought into using Stack for stud, but I got impatient. They have been great dogs non the less.

Sire Stack








Dam Dumae









How they began 

































Bumble Bee








Faith








Lil Mom








Snoop








Optimus Prime AKA Pluto








Obi Wan


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Oh man! Optimus got HUGE!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Carriana said:


> Oh man! Optimus got HUGE!


Him and Obi look huge in pictures. But Optimus is 64 lbs and Obi is 67lbs both knee high. That are thick boys tho for sure. Snoop got more of his moms body lol. He is only 55lbs.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Him and Obi look huge in pictures. But Optimus is 64 lbs and Obi is 67lbs both knee high. That are thick boys tho for sure. Snoop got more of his moms body lol. He is only 55lbs.


They are pretty much the same size and similar build as Loki.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww Cute thread


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

AWwwww you know I love em all! I haven't seen any pics of Obi in awhile, I love him! He's looking really great, he looks like a snuggle bug


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

good pictures, Nice lookin dogs you have.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

So faith is not show or working quality?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> So faith is not show or working quality?


No she is. She will be competed. I am sure she can title in WP as well as at least CH UKC. She has shows starting in June/July/Aug

Bee I hope to GRCH as well as some WP titles and hopefully Agility and Obedience as well. She has shows starting in in June/July/Aug Unfortunately a baby prevented me from showing them younger.

Shortly after those shows they will be old enough to start pulling.

Lil Mom is Show/working quality however she will not be here much longer.

Snoop would be show quality and working quality however I deemed him non breeding quality at 10 weeks old and so he is neutered as well as Obi Wan.

Optimus could do well in UKC conformation if his ears had been cropped however at 14 weeks old I knew he was something that wouldn't be breeding quality and so he was placed as a pet as well however is left intact so his owner can WP title him. They where very interested in the sport not breeding thank fully.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

God Bee has a beautiful head piece  she's an awesome girl definetly worth it I agree with yah there


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Absolutely love Bumble Bee


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Jeez o pete... I mean I watched them grow up with these same photos, but I had no idea how much they have changed from start to finish... they are stunning holly, and I'm glad you were happy with Bee's turn out


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Holly, you know I love this litter! Thanks for updating pix, again. I always enjoy looking at them!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Holly, Bee and Faith are just stunning and I am totally in love with Obi Wan, and Optimus is really handsome as well. I love Snoop and Lil Mom's black and white as well. Fabulous pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

best picture thread ive seen all week. nice work!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> and I'm glad you were happy with Bee's turn out


I am happy with they way they all turned out (except Obi hes an american bulldog lol), but Bee just turned out darn near perfect. Faith and Lil Mom are excellent looking bitches, but aren't quite exactly what I want for an over all dog. This litter was a start for what I want in the future and Bee is exactly what I am looking for. She is not just a good looking dog but an over all drivy and pleasing dog. Once I get her competing I know she will prove to be every thing I expect of her. They are all great dogs and good for some novice working/show dogs, But I am hoping Bee can take it a step further.

Really I am just disappointed because I was hoping to title more out of this litter than 3. Since I didn't Finish Stack or Mae with their titles before I went thru that separation with Nathan, I was hoping to be able to work and title a good chunk of this litter. This is the only litter I will even have from Mae and my only litter for at least 3 years so I was hoping to have titles on all the pups, but things don't always go as planned  I could have got pull titles on Snoop and Obi, but I didn't want them left intact. Snoop may possibly be looking at Obedience titles in the future.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

What a gorgeous bunch Holly!
I love Optimus & Obi's block heads loll , wow how they differ from Snoop.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

DueceAddicTed said:


> What a gorgeous bunch Holly!
> I love Optimus & Obi's block heads loll , wow how they differ from Snoop.


I know. They defiantly are sporting the RE in the line.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

They are all cuties. You don't have to have a dog intact for a weight pull title in every org.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

cant stop coming back to this thread. your seriously so important for this breed that we love. hats off to you.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Patch O' Pits said:


> They are all cuties. You don't have to have a dog intact for a weight pull title in every org.


True. We pretty much only have UKC events here and are starting to get some ADBA going on. There is alot more stuff down in southern CA.


----------

